# Suche PNOZ multi



## thomass5 (31 Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich Suche einen PNOZ multi zum Auffrischen des (Nicht)Wissens. Er sollte nicht viel kosten. Bei ebay hab ich in letzter Zeit nichts gefunden. Vielleicht hat jemand noch so ein Teil rumliegen? Version ist egal.
Thomas


----------

